# What was your longest lived Toy Poodle?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I can understand your anxiety about the prospect of losing one of your precious companions!

I had a large toy or small miniature as a girl (I didn't know enough about poodles back then to know for sure - Honey was probably 11 inches or so at the shoulder and weighed about 10 pounds).

She lived to be at least 14 yrs 7 months - at which point she disappeared and we never knew if she had been dognapped or had simply wandered off. Very hard. She had been dognapped once before at age 8 or 9 years and I was able to track her down at the SPCA (where she had been surrendered by people who had found her dumped in the country - perhaps after the thieves realized she was an older spayed female). 

Anyway, Honey had slowed down a lot in that last year or so, and yet was basically well and happy.

PS. It sounds to me that with her energy level, Teaka seems to be on course for a nice long life span. I'm hopeful for you!


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

TinyPoodles, I understand your worry but please remember - all dogs are different. My first toy lived to just short of her 19th birthday. She was one of the little short fat ones (short legs) and weighed about six pounds. I lost her suddenly to heart failure. My next one was also a short, fat poodle weighing around 7 pounds. I lost her two weeks before her 16th birthday. She had a whole host of health problems, including chronic allergic bronchitis and she was on pred and inhalers for the last five years of her life. At 13 she had an eyeball removed due to glaucoma and then a year and a half later glaucoma hit her other eye and it was treated with chemical ablation. Unfortunately the meds used for the ablation damaged her kidneys and I eventually lost her to kidney failure. I also have a tall, slightly overweight but healthy male that is around 12-13 years old (rescue) and weighs 12 pounds. Also a tall, skinny 6 pound rescue female that is only two. I don't necessarily think weight is key, as much as body style and how they carry the weight. All three of my girls have weighed about the same but the body style of my young one is completely different. It is really hard not to worry, especially after just losing one, but I can only advise you to just enjoy whatever time you have.

Diana


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tinypoodle Tina 4LBs, normal poodle build lived to be 19, could not hear, and her vision was bad, but my other dog took her outside and brought her back, woke her up for dinner looked after her. I came home and there was blood in her crate, vet said the time had come. Tara was 15, 5lbs pounds could not hold her pee pee at all and nothing could be done. The only male 6 pounds lived to be 15 and passed away from heart. Schotsie was 9 pounds and the neighbors kicked or throw her and dislocated her shoulder and she could not stand on the other leg as it was to painful, so had to put her down. I assure you those neighbors are gone, I made their live miserable 

Bella is 8 and I do not think she will make over 15 if that, Cayenne as rotten as she is will live for ever, LOL. If no health problem I would expect another Tina 17 to 19. I have been lucky my dogs have all been health except Bella has dry eyes which I treat. All my dogs ereer average build, some a little longer legs than some I have seen.

My dogs never jumped I always picked them up and off furniture. Never gave table food and their running was in the house, not outside.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Fifi was a smaller mini. She had zero health care for her first four years before she came to me. She was registered with the Japanese Kennel Club but was obviously not bred well. She suffered from severe neurological issues. Her teeth were rotten. 

My free poodle cost well over $30,000 in her 10 years with me. I had her put to sleep at just over 14 years due to congestive heart failure. 

I truly believe that it is a guessing game sort of thing. You can do everything right and they pass away young and they can be medically neglected for years and live a long time. I try to enjoy each day since I just never know what the future holds.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My childhood mini poodle lived to 21 years even though she went blind at 6 years. We have a picture of me as a baby next to Niki as a puppy. She lived till after I was married!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

My toy boy Andre was about 14 1/2. He was deaf, blind, and incontinent.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> My childhood mini poodle lived to 21 years even though she went blind at 6 years. We have a picture of me as a baby next to Niki as a puppy. She lived till after I was married!



Childhood dogs don't count N2 - I don't know what we are doing wrong now, but all of my childhood dogs lived until their late teens.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You know, I am starting to wonder if it is "time".
It turned out to be a very good thing to have Timi be part of the family before anything happened to Tangee, and I would like the next one to happen the same way. It is just so hard not knowing if Teaka has 5 months or five years left. I certainly don't want to have 3 poodles for the next five years, but I do want another before anything happens to Teaka...
I just can't get over that dreaded 13 years coming up....


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh tiny you are right! As an adult the magic number seems to be 11. Every single one of my dogs have died at 11. My JRT. My 2 pugs. Pablo. My cats too! My cat Lily just turned 13 so I am hoping that trend is over!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh tiny you are right! As an adult the magic number seems to be 11. Every single one of my dogs have died at 11. My JRT. My 2 pugs. Pablo. My cats too! My cat Lily just turned 13 so I am hoping that trend is over!!



So you understand what I am saying when I say that I am having a hard time believing that Teaka will get through my number 13 unscathed. If not her heart, some other ugly thing could pop up out of the blue.
But anyhow, today I have a happy bouncy little poodle even if her skin is a little saggy and her eyes a little cloudy, she is still running around like a puppy, and I am grateful for that.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Normally, I do not believe 11 is the magic number for adult poodles, the only one out of 7 and 5 who have passed was 15 to 19+ unless like the neighbor who actually hurt my dog at 11 to where I had to put her down. I am referring to small toys, know nothing about standards or mini poodles.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Our last poodle, Prissy, was a 6-7 pound toy. She lived to be 15 years, 8½ months. Her vision was bad, she didn't have very many teeth left, and we think she had a brain tumor. She had a stroke and we had her put down the next day on October 31st, 2003. Our cat, Cleopatra, was 11 when Prissy died and she lived to be 19 years and 2 months.


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

my girl lived to be 12 and 7 months, but she started getting blind at 7 and had cancer, she weighted 5,5 pounds before getting sick.

But a friend toy poodle of about the same size lived to be 18 years (blind and deaf for her last 2 years). And my groomer told me last week that she have a client with a 23 years old toy (altho I don't know if he's still healthy and his weight).

If you're girl is still in shape stop worrying and have fun with her, they usually live to there 15!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ArmedOptician said:


> Our last poodle, Prissy, was a 6-7 pound toy. She lived to be 15 years, 8½ months. Her vision was bad, she didn't have very many teeth left, and we think she had a brain tumor. She had a stroke and we had her put down the next day on October 31st, 2003. Our cat, Cleopatra, was 11 when Prissy died and she lived to be 19 years and 2 months.



Thanks, I have always figured Teaka to be my longest lived poodle - she was super healthy right from the start, and really has not had a sick day in her life (she threw up once about two years ago and was shocked, she had never done it before), so I probably am worried for nothing. But I think I will feel a lot better when we get to her 14th birthday!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Pray she lives to 20 but enjoy every day with her as if it is your last.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh tiny you are right! As an adult the magic number seems to be 11. Every single one of my dogs have died at 11. My JRT. My 2 pugs. Pablo. My cats too! My cat Lily just turned 13 so I am hoping that trend is over!!


Wow, I hope you have turned that corner and your pups break a record for longevity! 11 years old seems really young to cross the bridge! My Sasha is blind, 12 years old and frisky. The doctor says she is healthy other than her glaucoma and allergies. I expect and pray she will live to at least 20.

I had mostly cats (well 1 cat) because I moved around so much in the service. My Siamese lived to 19 and I still grieve for her 25 years later. I will wake up thinking I hear her cry for me or I will wake up and try not to move my arm thinking she is still sleeping on it and look down and it is my little GiGi that is now sleeping on my arm.

I always wonder what I could have done to have let her live longer. That cat was the only thing I could really count on in the 19 years I had her. She was my rock.


----------



## bluegirls (Aug 10, 2014)

My dog was 10-11 1/2 pounds. He did have a hear murmur, and he had strange issues like abscesses that just showed up at 1 year and 3 years old. Never knew why. We just had them removed. Other than that healthy until 13, he then got white eyes, lost his sight and we had his eye pressure checked every year, but was fine. Also he went deaf about 15. He died last year and was 16.5 years old. We put him asleep. He was so spunky and ran around, but the last three months he started to get very slow, and disoriented, I needed to lift him up and carry him everywhere and I think he was embarrassed. The final year, the vet did not give him shots because he was too old and it would be too hard on him. His Kidneys also showed were slowing each 6 months toward the end. He went out a lot, and drank tons of water...it was really tough and after we put him to sleep, I had a time I questioned it, but everyone that was close told me the writing was on the wall and it was the right thing to do....
I hope this helps. I feel for you, but I was in the same place when he was 13, 14, 15, and 16, and looking back he was happy and we had him a lot longer than I thought we would.
Melissa


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Misfits said:


> TinyPoodles, I understand your worry but please remember - all dogs are different. My first toy lived to just short of her 19th birthday. She was one of the little short fat ones (short legs) and weighed about six pounds. I lost her suddenly to heart failure. My next one was also a short, fat poodle weighing around 7 pounds. I lost her two weeks before her 16th birthday. She had a whole host of health problems, including chronic allergic bronchitis and she was on pred and inhalers for the last five years of her life. At 13 she had an eyeball removed due to glaucoma and then a year and a half later glaucoma hit her other eye and it was treated with chemical ablation. Unfortunately the meds used for the ablation damaged her kidneys and I eventually lost her to kidney failure. I also have a tall, slightly overweight but healthy male that is around 12-13 years old (rescue) and weighs 12 pounds. Also a tall, skinny 6 pound rescue female that is only two. I don't necessarily think weight is key, as much as body style and how they carry the weight. All three of my girls have weighed about the same but the body style of my young one is completely different. It is really hard not to worry, especially after just losing one, but I can only advise you to just enjoy whatever time you have.
> 
> Diana


Great advice. We really never know what will happen to our babies, or when, so we just need to love them as much as we can, and try not to think about the day they will leave us.

I've always had just toys and my longest living Poodle was Skipper, who passed at 16 years and 2 weeks. He was my Phantom boy. On average, my others lived to 14 and 15, but Kaydee crashed without warning on a Sunday morning in Feb. 2012. No health problems that we knew about, and she was acting and eating very normally until that morning when she just all of a sudden collapsed. We rushed her to the ER vets and she passed 2 hrs later. She was 12 yrs. and 3 months. 

Quite surprisingly, our Trina ( who had seizures all of her life from the age of 4 months), outlived Kaydee ( which we always thought she would have passed before Kaydee). Trina didn't die from seizures or anything related to seizures, thank goodness. It was just her time, with her organs shutting down. She was 13 years and 9 months old. Everyone whom I talked with was amazed that she lived so long, considering how bad her seizures were at times.

I did have a 4 year old Poodle named Rusty who died accidentally and tragically in the street in August 1985. Very long story, but my husband and I weren't even home at the time. Went to the Coast for the weekend, giving instructions to our "adult" neighbors to let the dogs out in the fenced back yard to potty. Trixie and Chipper came inside, but Rusty was not anywhere to be found. Turned out that our neighbor's "daughter and her friend" came into the house 2 hours after we left, and Rusty was so scared of them that he dug his way out of the fence, and ran into the street. We didn't even know about it until we got home the next day. When I found out, I was in the back yard screaming so loudly, and so beside myself, that a neighbor had called the police to report that someone was screaming. I had to go on pills to calm my nerves, left work for 4 weeks, and went to a pet loss clinic to help me cope with my loss. It took me a good year before I really started feeling better.

I have found that, for me, it's better to know ahead of time that their time is limited, so that I can be at least somewhat prepared. It's not as hard on me as it is when it's so sudden and so unexpected. It's a hurt like no other.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Tiny Poodles, I understand your worrying about this age / time frame. Hang in there and think positive. I'm sure you will have many more years to enjoy together.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Chelsea 8lbs lived to be 13 yrs and 7 months died from an accident. She was very very healthy.
Chester 7lbs lived to be 2yrs 10 months died unexpectedly Came home and found him dead. Small amount of blood passed from rectum. He was never sick a day in his life? Don't know what killed him.
Pierre 6lbs lived to be 6 years old.

Brandi 5lbs just turned 9 yrs old. Just had a check up and Dr. said she looked great.

Luna is 4 months old about 4 pounds. We hope to have them both for a long long time.

I understand your worry though. My males both died young. But I have heard of poodles living well into their teens. Enjoy her and know that you are giving your poodles the best life possible! 

BeBe


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well Teaka has one more month before she becomes my longest lived poodle, and so far she is doing great. I know for sure that she is doing WAY better than her sisters before her at this age. Maybe I can relax once she passes that milestone without incident


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well Teaka has one more month before she becomes my longest lived poodle, and so far she is doing great. I know for sure that she is doing WAY better than her sisters before her at this age. Maybe I can relax once she passes that milestone without incident


I understand the worry, but the way you take care of your Poodles, I'm betting Teaka will have many more years left to be with you. As a pet owner, we all need to be conscience of our dogs age as they get older. While I know that some Poodles have lived to be 18 or 19, we just need to understand that when they get to 13, 14 or 15, it's time to be realistic, and know that their time is limited. Love them as much as you can, but try not to focus so much on how much longer you will have her. Focus on the here and now, and be happy with her.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
One of our foster dogs was JUST adopted at 18 years YOUNG. She was STILL intact and had her cycle at 18 years old just before she was adopted! (apparently when you have reproductive parts, age is not an issue or deterrent...) Her new owner had her spayed this week....
Usually we spay all foster dogs, but the vet we use thought it was an unnecessary cost and risk at her age. We really didn't think she would ever find a home. We were just keeping her comfortable, safe and warm. WE listed her on our facebook page, asking for anyone who might want to donate towards her vetting, and her new owner contacted us and said 'I'd love to adopt her!!!"
WOW, her owner ADORES her and we get updates weekly! She is a companion to a 16 year old toy poodle. Both are around 6 lbs.
(her story is that she was DUMPED at a local shelter because 'SHE IS OLD' and that is a direct quote from the rescue coordinator.)
Senior dogs ROCK!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> One of our foster dogs was JUST adopted at 18 years YOUNG. She was STILL intact and had her cycle at 18 years old just before she was adopted! (apparently when you have reproductive parts, age is not an issue or deterrent...) Her new owner had her spayed this week....
> Usually we spay all foster dogs, but the vet we use thought it was an unnecessary cost and risk at her age. We really didn't think she would ever find a home. We were just keeping her comfortable, safe and warm. WE listed her on our facebook page, asking for anyone who might want to donate towards her vetting, and her new owner contacted us and said 'I'd love to adopt her!!!"
> WOW, her owner ADORES her and we get updates weekly! She is a companion to a 16 year old toy poodle. Both are around 6 lbs.
> ...



Geez, on a different tangent it sure makes you think about the possible connection between being unaltered and longitivtiy....
All of my childhood dogs lived into their late teens unaltered....


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> One of our foster dogs was JUST adopted at 18 years YOUNG. She was STILL intact and had her cycle at 18 years old just before she was adopted! (apparently when you have reproductive parts, age is not an issue or deterrent...) Her new owner had her spayed this week....
> Usually we spay all foster dogs, but the vet we use thought it was an unnecessary cost and risk at her age. We really didn't think she would ever find a home. We were just keeping her comfortable, safe and warm. WE listed her on our facebook page, asking for anyone who might want to donate towards her vetting, and her new owner contacted us and said 'I'd love to adopt her!!!"
> WOW, her owner ADORES her and we get updates weekly! She is a companion to a 16 year old toy poodle. Both are around 6 lbs.
> ...


Wow, such a heartwarming story! So happy that you get updates on her! I have to say that being 18 and still intact is surprising to hear. I always thought that unless a dog is used for breeding, that it's healthier to have them spayed. I have to say that I still believe that. 
Trixie was my first female that I had, and although I wasn't planning on breeding her, I just couldn't think about her going through the surgery. At 7 years of age, she developed Mammary Tumors. Thankfully they were benign, but it showed me that, health wise, spaying is better for the female, if she's not going to be bred. Just my own personal belief and opinion.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

TP, I see what you re going through and I wish I had some wisdom to make you feel better. The only help I can think of to offer is how I have been dealing with things like what you are going through. My youngest, my baby, is driving this summer... every time he goes out the door, I feel terrible anxiety bubbling up from my chest and the terrible scenarios go through me head and I actually sob. It's terrible and no way to live.

I had to come to the understanding that things are out of my hands. There is no way of me knowing and there is no way for me to control the outcome (of most things). In my case, I cannot keep my child in a bubble and it's his life to live. So I just have to have faith. Just plain old faith in the universe that everything is going to work out the way it is meant to and I need to be strong because life aint no bowl of cherries. I also have faith in my son. I'm not saying that I don't worry anymore but I when I feel myself getting overwhelmed, I "give it up to God" because it is certainly too much for me to handle. 

I hope you don't take my advice the wrong way. I just thought I'd share my way of dealing with extreme anxiety, even though it is quite different situation.

xoxo 

pr


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Poodlerunner...

I think that was a beautiful response.

I also, have to remind myself to let things I cannot control, to leave in God's hands.

I think we all want to control our lives and that is good to a point, but there are so many things out of our hands....I remind myself...."is this something I can control?". If not, I shed a few tears, and let it go....

I am 68, and have finally come to the conclusion the reason why I always have had multiple dogs, is that I have this strange reasoning that if/when I lose one, my house isn't quiet and lonely...all the dogs and hubby and I get together and we mourn our loss. Somehow I feel that at night or quiet times, we are still a family...

I thought back to the time I had my first poodle....the year was 1965, and he was a mini. I adored this dog...my first, and my love. He was there through the birth of my children, slept with me, and helped me teach the kids the value of love, trust, and loyalty. He died at 10 from a malignant brain tumor. I remember that day at the vets office...crying hysterically, and I could hardly see to leave. I sob all the way home and for days. The kids were devastated.

Yes, months later, I bought a fat mini puppy. She had seizures by 5 yrs. old, but we kept on loving her until she passed at 11 yrs. old....by the time she passed, we owned a maltese and had for a couple years....the overwhelming pain didn't seem so deep...
From then on, I have owned multiple dogs.
Does owning more that one dog lessen the pain? I don't know, I just know that I don't seem overwhelmed...I feel sad, hurt, feel the loss, yes. 
In my mind I have to know that I did everything possible to bring about a high quality of life to this animal....that they suffer no pain...only love, and go peacefully into heaven, with me there with them.
Each one has been cremated and buried here on my acreage...we plant a tree or bush with them in memory.
Losing a pet is a terrible tragedy...it is a loss of a family member. But I always try to remember them with love, good times, and what a wonderful home with love they enjoyed. Then, I wonder if there is another animal that I can provide a loving, caring, home to.....so here I am....rescued dogs, purchased dogs, rescued mini-donkeys, and my 2 champion mares that are 19 yrs. old this year...
I guess I run a retirement place here....LOL.

My dogs are 11, 10, 7, 6, and now Piper at 11 weeks....

My thoughts are with each and every one of you that have lost dogs...I have been there more times than I can count...remember, each one will always have a special place in your heart, no matter what.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> TP, I see what you re going through and I wish I had some wisdom to make you feel better. The only help I can think of to offer is how I have been dealing with things like what you are going through. My youngest, my baby, is driving this summer... every time he goes out the door, I feel terrible anxiety bubbling up from my chest and the terrible scenarios go through me head and I actually sob. It's terrible and no way to live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, that was very well said. Not really sure why this thread came up again, I think I am a in a better place right now. Teaka was only six months younger than Tangee, so after what happened to Tangee I couldn't help but be afraid, but now I am realizing how different Teaka is. She will write her own unique story.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

dogs123 said:


> Poodlerunner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that having multiple dogs, maybe doesn't ease the pain, but is a wonderful way to cope with the pain. That is one of the reasons that I began this thread - I think that it was extremely good for me that I got Timi about 8 months before I lost Tangee - that made her Tangee's sister who Tangee helped raise, and I cherish Timi even more because of that. In the past when I only had one dog and got another months after their loss, bonding with the new baby was a difficult and often unpleasant experience. So I was thinking although I do not want to have three dogs long term again, that two is the right number for me, that I do want to approximate the same scenario the next time, but I have ambivalent feelings about when the right time to add a new puppy would be. If I go by history, then 
I should already be actively looking for a new puppy, but if I can believe what I am seeing in Teaka, I have years before I should begin to think of adding a new puppy....


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She will write her own unique story.


Well said.

pr


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you, that was very well said. Not really sure why this thread came up again, I think I am a in a better place right now. Teaka was only six months younger than Tangee, so after what happened to Tangee I couldn't help but be afraid, but now I am realizing how different Teaka is. She will write her own unique story.


Very well said. Everyone deals with loss differently. I've always wanted my Poodles to be 6 to 8 months apart. That way, they would grow up together and hopefully be the best of friends. But on the downside for me, when one passed away, I would get scared that maybe the other one would miss her playmate so much that her health would then take a turn for the worse. Over the years though I've found that that way of thinking was not good for me. Each dog has their own unique life and as long as I'm there for them, and continue to take the very best care of them, their life will be good.

Kathy


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

dogs123 said:


> Poodlerunner...
> 
> I think that was a beautiful response.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------

What a wonderful way to look at life with our dogs!!:angel2: 

I got my first Poodle in 1977, and unfortunately also got my first understanding of loss. Tinker was only 16 months old when he all of a sudden died right in front of me. One yelp and he was gone. I was in no way prepared to loss him and actually watching it happen was so devastating for me. I couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, and I couldn't even work. It hurt deep within my soul, and I didn't think I would ever love again. But after a while, I picked up the pieces of my heart and went looking for another Poodle to love. That's when I got Chipper. It was in no way to replace my first baby, but getting another Poodle helped me cope with my loss, and move on with life.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We can never control how they go or when and it is always devastating. I have done the best I can by finding a great breeder who does genetic testing and breeds for the right reasons. Feeding good food. Limiting vaccines, finding a vet I trust. Etc. I can't guarantee anything but I can sure increase my chances.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> We can never control how they go or when and it is always devastating. I have done the best I can by finding a great breeder who does genetic testing and breeds for the right reasons. Feeding good food. Limiting vaccines, finding a vet I trust. Etc. I can't guarantee anything but I can sure increase my chances.



So true! And I know that I did a good job choosing Dalin as my breeder - Lynn recently told me that Teaka's sire lived a healthy 19 years - not a sickly, barely hanging on 19 years, but extremely healthy and happy right until the end, and so far Teaka shows every sign of taking after her daddy 
The vet though I have to work on as soon as Timi's spay is over, not pleased with my vet at all, but I love the surgeon who will do the spay.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

19 wow! I hope and pray Misha makes it that long! It is so hard I've found to find a vet. First of all many here have very heavy accents, which would be fine, but I so need to understand everything they say and if I can't understand them I worry I will do something wrong. Next is finding one that is willing to listen. I find so many vets very closed minded. If it isn't in one of their text books it doesn't exist. 

I remember telling my old vet that Misha's lesions were from the rabies vaccine and he told me that it wasn't possible. I guess he researched because the next time I came in he had figured it out!

I'm sure you will find a good one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> 19 wow! I hope and pray Misha makes it that long! It is so hard I've found to find a vet. First of all many here have very heavy accents, which would be fine, but I so need to understand everything they say and if I can't understand them I worry I will do something wrong. Next is finding one that is willing to listen. I find so many vets very closed minded. If it isn't in one of their text books it doesn't exist.
> 
> I remember telling my old vet that Misha's lesions were from the rabies vaccine and he told me that it wasn't possible. I guess he researched because the next time I came in he had figured it out!
> 
> I'm sure you will find a good one.



OMG, one of the reasons I decided that I need a new Vet is that my current one argued vehemently that poodles never, ever, ever have a reaction like that to rabies. When I said I know of three of them off the top of my head that did, she poo-pooed me and said "impossible - do you know how many hundreds and hundreds of poodles I see, if it could happen, I would have seen it.". 

And yes, although Teaka's daddy was not that old when Teaka was born, so I couldn't have known, I have always felt right from the start that Teaka was an extraordinarily healthy dog, and long ago predicted that she would live well into her late teens. Hearing that her daddy actually did so just seals the deal - I don't have to worry about a Teaka for a very long time!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys are amazing. You all have such good hearts. I need people like you in my lives. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Living to 19 truly is amazing. Does anyone know how old that is in human years?


----------



## Toylover (Jan 3, 2014)

My sweet Gigi, was 21 when she stopped getting up to go to the bathroom and stopped eating. She was just shy a month from 22. I got her when I was 8 and said goodbye at almost 30. I was heartbroken and angry that dogs don't get to live longer. I then found Pierre and he was so riddled with problems that the vet was impressed that a dog with Diabetes, terrible underbite, cancer, Cushings Disease actually lived to be 14 1/2. I waited 2 years to look again and now have Luc. Praying he gives me at least as many wonderful years <3


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Toylover said:


> My sweet Gigi, was 21 when she stopped getting up to go to the bathroom and stopped eating. She was just shy a month from 22. I got her when I was 8 and said goodbye at almost 30. I was heartbroken and angry that dogs don't get to live longer. I then found Pierre and he was so riddled with problems that the vet was impressed that a dog with Diabetes, terrible underbite, cancer, Cushings Disease actually lived to be 14 1/2. I waited 2 years to look again and now have Luc. Praying he gives me at least as many wonderful years <3


Oh my gosh! She was almost 22 years old!!! That should go down on record somewhere, because I've NEVER heard a Poodle living that long. You should feel really proud, because there's no doubt that you took wonderful care of her! :amen:


----------



## Toylover (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sure I'm like all of us here....but I'm kind of obsessed with my dogs. lol. My Luc is my everything and just writing about losing Gigi and Pierre made me cry (and it's been 22 years since I lost Gigi and 4 since I lost Pierre) <3


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Toylover said:


> I'm sure I'm like all of us here....but I'm kind of obsessed with my dogs. lol. My Luc is my everything and just writing about losing Gigi and Pierre made me cry (and it's been 22 years since I lost Gigi and 4 since I lost Pierre) <3



You never do get over it do you. I can still cry over my Jolé even though it was 25 years ago. I guess it is just the price you pay to have someone so wonderful in your life. I try to look at it as baring my grief is the last thing that I can do for them.


----------



## Toylover (Jan 3, 2014)

I love the name Jolé. Maybe for my next little one. :heart:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Toylover said:


> I love the name Jolé. Maybe for my next little one. :heart:



Aww, we would be honored. In fact if we did not have a "T" theme going, my next one might be Jolie. I have had a Tika, and then my current Teaka.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, we would be honored. In fact if we did not have a "T" theme going, my next one might be Jolie. I have had a Tika, and then my current Teaka.



I've also had a theme going with my girls. I think it's pretty cool when owners name their Poodles after something( or someone) special. With my girls, it was Trixie Treasure, Trina Treasure, and Kaydee Rose Treasure. The name "Treasure" because that's what they were to me. My little treasures. And "Rose" because of my love for Roses. Since TP loves the T theme, maybe she can name her next one Trixie or Trina. Or Tara. I always thought that was a pretty name.


----------

